

The Magic of having a Team  - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/10/startup-team-magic.html

======
zackattack
You should check out Boo. <http://www.facebook.com/Boo>

~~~
theDoug
Someone beat them to the business plan!

